
Darpa summons researchers to reinvent computing - llambda
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/116081-darpa-summons-researchers-to-reinvent-computing
======
Jun8
The report mentioned (<http://www.cse.nd.edu/Reports/2008/TR-2008-13.pdf>) is
great for getting up to speed on many issues related to processor design.

